# Listening to the whole story



## morph4me (Feb 10, 2007)

Little Johnny watched his daddy's car pass by the school playground and go into the woods. Curious he followed the car and saw Daddy and Aunt Jane in a passionate embrace. 

LittleJohnny found this so exciting that he could not contain himself as he ran home and started to tell his mother. 

"Mommy,I was at the playground and I saw Daddy's car go into the woods with Aunt Jane.   I went back to look and he was giving Aunt Jane a big kiss, then he helped her take off her shirt. Then Aunt Jane helped Daddy takehis pants off, then Aunt Jane..." 

At this point Mommy cut him off and said, "Johnny, this is such an interesting story, suppose you save the rest of it for supper time.  I want to see the look on Daddy's face when you tell it tonight." 

At the dinner table, Mommy asked little Johnny to tell his story.  
Johnny started his story, "I was at the playground and I saw Daddy's car 
go into the woods with Aunt Jane.  I went back to look and he was giving Aunt Jane a big kiss, then he helped her  take off her shirt.  Then Aunt Jane helped Daddy take his pants off, then Aunt Jane and Daddy started doing the same thing that Mommy and Uncle Bill used to do when Daddy was in the Army." 

Mommy fainted! 

Moral: Sometimes you need to listen to the whole story before you interrupt


----------



## exile (Feb 10, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 10, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 10, 2007)

:lol: 
Nice.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm still laughing about this one!


----------

